# BC Seeds



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got done checking out their website.  I guess I don't get it.  They have some pretty far fetched claims with their growing times and yeilds.  Among the high priced genetics though are mixed some nice strains for a pretty decent price.  I guess I'm conflicted, because I already feel like they are liars, and therefore nothing they say can be trusted.  But on the other hand they have some decent stuff for a decent price...but I mean a liar can't be trusted, so how could someone trust that they are getting what they ordered?  The breeder claims 1200g/m sq in 42 days...of a 40 some % thc count...these unbelievable claims are what will keep me from buying the reasonably priced stuff from them.  I know we've been discussing them lately, thats why I had to check them out.  I believe there were a couple folks that were growing their gear......just wanted to hear about your experiences with these guys?  Did you get what you paid for?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

I always wonder why a good site for seeds wouldnt have reviews of them...


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey LF,

I've posted about this company a few times. I actually contacted them, asking for some reference to the giant claims they make to production and THC %. They sent the following message my way when I asked for some proof:



" read page 204 of the cannabis breeders bible, 50% thc does exist, already proven.
we were just the first and only seed bank to stabilize it because of the 300K we spent on r&d. Guess other banks are more interested in profits, not giving back.

Peace my friend, it was nice to hear from you, thank you for taking the time to email me personally."

I must also add that we have been online since 1998, not that we were not in this industry decades before."




I'm not sure what to think - I know I'm not sending them any money.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 6, 2010)

Dude, 42 days of flower? I just can't see it. Like I said in my other post. Put a pic on there and show me what a perfect enviroment and BC genetics can accomplish.


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2010)

They shld at least make their lies a lil more believable...


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my god that site is so full of it...lol  I had to copy and paste this for everyone to enjoy....I might hve to just read through their strains just for laughs...I like the note at the bottom the best.
From their site:

Price:   995.00CND  490.00CND 
Product Description

Elephant Bud - 10 pack

ORDER ID: CDELEP

This is one of our original 3 biggest and strongest strains on earth!  We've evolved the Danish Underground genetics to a more cerebral high than Upstate with even more crystals.  You will be abducted by aliens if you're not careful with this one!  It's hard to pick a holy grail, but Elephant Bud's colas are so massive, if you let one fall over, it'd be like Gozilla stomping on Tokyo.  I probably should have named it Godzilla, but if we somehow manage to top this one in the next 10 years, THAT will have to be called Godzilla.

This monster is huge right from germination and so vigorous, you barely have a vegetation stage. And, flowering is FAST - REALLY FAST.
This is a whole new level in commercial growing, as it cranks out jaw-dropping yeild and potency faster than anything before it. 

If you want more body stone in your superstrain, go for Upstate or Elephant Narcotica. Check out Euforia Unlimited for a mind-altering up high.  Any one of them will flat-out blow your mind. 

NOTE: ********

Quantities are limited to 2 packs per person. Amazingly,  a large buyer offered to buy our entire stock and future stock for the next 4 cycles above our full retail price. I am hearing Elephant is the biggest thing in Amsterdam right now, and it's hard to get your hands on a pack. "Scalpers" are selling this for triple the costs in Europe walk in shops, and we were only able to keep a few packs for our loyal customers.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 6, 2010)

Ham  I was the guy who was trying to buy them all...  but the financing fell thru from the bank...?  LOL


----------



## tcbud (Feb 6, 2010)

I ordered from them, bought their Purps (Purps Bud Pic took a BPOM either Oct 08, or December O8...cant remember as my girls took two that year too.).  It was a good stone, more of a Sativa than Indica, the kind of stone that has NO Ceiling.  It was STABLE and that goes a long way with me.  We also recieved some EXCELLENT freebies, their Mango.  This was a great high and also STABLE.  By stable I mean, each plant looked and budded identical to the others, (for novice readers)

*I have nothing bad to say about BCSeeds.*  I was impressed with the stealth of their shipping and timely delivery.  I have been looking at their current listings and I can not buy seeds that are that pricey, but some of them are only say 30 more than I paid three years ago.  I dont think I would lay out a grand to anyone for any seeds, even if I won the lotto and had unlimited resources.

I have to say that I would recomend them due to my experience. But then, you guys bring up good points about their discriptions and flower times.  But then, remember the adages "seeing is believing", and "If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is".

I am actually *considering *ordering their New Ice.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah...thanks for the replies folks.  I guess I just have a hard time believing anything that they say, only because some of the stuff is just too far fetched, this just makes me question their whole integrity.

They do have some reviews...but those can be made up no problem.

The other thing that caught me is that they claim strains from Korea.  I was stationed in korea for a year, and spent dang near the whole yr looking for some landrace genetics...and basically pot of any kind.  What I found was pot of very poor quality.  The only good weed I smoked while there was sent from the US.  I'm not saying that good pot was not grown in Korea...but I was not able to find any in a yr spent looking for it.  I bought many many samples from different Korean nationals, and none of it was good, alot of it was basically hemp I believe.  The Katusa's (Korean soldiers asigned to us) told me that pot was not a big thing in Korea, that most were into pills and alcohol to catch a buzz.

They won't be getting my money either...even though some of the stuff that is reasonably priced looks nice...I just can't find it in myself to trust them.  TC I'm glad to hear that you had a good experience with them.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 23, 2010)

They are on Seedbank Updates Rip Off list so I wouldn't ever trust them.
seedbankupdate dot com


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 23, 2010)

They are on Seedbank Updates Rip Off list so I wouldn't ever trust them.
seedbankupdate dot com


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> They are on Seedbank Updates Rip Off list so I wouldn't ever trust them.
> seedbankupdate dot com


 
Yeah...I also go with greenman....he's been a credit to the game for a long time!

Chem this thread was started because at the time BC Seeds was being discussed quite a bit, not that any of us was actually thinking of buying from them, we were just discussing their claims...but good call on the seedbank update/greenmans site.


----------

